# Job offer for Abu Dhabi



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been made an offer for a job in Abu Dhabi and was hoping to get some feedback on the package I have been offered. 

Details below:

Annual salary - 315,000
Annual housing allowance 150,000
Annual car allowance inc. (all business and private fuel costs paid)- 75,000
Medical insurance for me and my wife
2 Flights back to the UK annually for me and my wife
Mobile phone with all calls paid

If I were to move the main objective would be to save more money than I do in the UK currently - this packages seems to allow me to do that however any feedback would be appreciated. 

Also, would anyone have any information on accommodation costs - would my allowance get a 2/3 bed villa in a nice expat area outside the city? Ideally I would like to be close to a supermarket, gym etc.? Al reef maybe?

Thanks very much in advance,
Eddie


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes I think with 150,000 you should get a 3 bedroom outside of the city. The best place to look is dubbizle.com 

I think you should be able to save with no kids and that salary but yea saving here can be hard. It sounds like a good salary though, we live off of something similar and can easily save. There are one or two interesting threads on this matter that you should read. They are all in the Dubai section though, but the info is relevant.


----------



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks very much for the response & I will have a look in the Dubai section.


----------

